# Hi I am going to France in April



## john110 (Feb 6, 2012)

hi i am going to France in April and looking for Battle Fields in the north if you have ideas  or any other world war1 or 2 sits ideas thank you :?:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Pegasus Bridge has quite an interesting museum, also the museum at Arromanche is worth a visit


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This will show you everything about WW2 and D-Day.

http://normandy1944.org.uk/index.htm

Ray.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

above the village of berny riverie they have the trenches from the first world war.they do guided tours ,for about 5 euros one day a week,down an old quarry/cave site which was turned into a field hospital,church and living quarters. quite interesting


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

If you're in St Omer region there's the Blockhouse and the Dome, they are all about the V1 and V2..

Keith


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: hi i am going to france in april*



john110 said:


> hi i am going to France in April and looking for Battle Fields in the north if you have ideas  or any other world war1 or 2 sits ideas thank you :?:


If you want to experience the futility of war and see where the cream of two nations youth were sacrificed then visit Verdun.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Arromanche is certainly worth a visit, as are the beaches.

However for me the most moving visit is to go and see the cemetries. British, American, French and German, all have their own special atmosphere and have a greater effect than any other physical monument/museum/ruins


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Another vote for Arromanche and the beaches, I've heard there's also a 360 degree cinema type experience in Arromanche now as well as the museum - hopefully others will have more detail.

Any of the cemeteries are very humbling and worth a visit, the one at Bayeux has a parking place that's been reviewed on this site.

If you visit Pegasus Bridge do make sure you visit Cafe Gondree too, run by the very formidable Mme Gondree who was a small child on D-Day.

There's also quite a good museum at Caen.

MrWez


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We did the Normandy beaches when our son was doing his GCSe`s several years ago.
I must admit that a visit to the war graves and seeing the many rows of crosses brought a tear to my eye. Bayeux tapestry is worth a visit to.
We did visit Ypres last year and the museums in the area.
Why did so many young men die for what is being achieved by eu 
commisioners and politicians.
Dave p


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

We went in April last year & had a fabulous trip taking our teenage sons to as many war related things as was possible in 5 days!

Recommend the Caen peace museam / Pegasus Bridge (made us all feel massively proud to be British) / Arromanches area / The America cemetery.

Lots to see, all very moving......


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Ht John
If it is first World War stuff you are interested in then may I suggest that you start with the area around Albert, Thiepval and Beaumont Hamel. Also if you have time to go down to Verdun (pictures are from that area) The Aire we stayed at Dun sur Meuse was wonderful. It had a shower WC and electric all for 5 Euro a night. 
If you would like to know more by all means PM me.


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi
Try the Ypres area, there are many site and cemetaries which are mostly British. Also down to the Somme area. There is also the Verdun memorial which is a must.

The Menin Gate at Ypres has a nightly "Last Post" session which I believe has happening every night for many years.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We are also going to France in April and will visit Ypres before moving on to visit friends who live near Péronne where there is a WW1 museum.

Last time we saw them they took us to Thiepval and nearby Beaumont Hamal, both of which I can recommend. This time we'll travel further south and have plans to visit St Quentin and on to Verdun.

We're not focusing our entire trip (less than 3 weeks) on WW1, but you can't ignore it if visiting the area


Chris.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is tons of stuff to see along the Normandy Landing beaches. The American Cemetary at Omaha beach is worth a visit as well. It has a very good museum which is free and the whole place is imaculate and very moving http://www.abmc.gov/cemeteries/cemeteries/no.php

For world war 1 stuff I would also recommend Ypres over the border in Belgium. You can park for free and overnight just round the corner from the Menin gate. Also definately on the list when your there is the Tyne Cot Cemetery http://www.cwgc.org/find-a-cemetery/cemetery/53300/TYNE COT CEMETERY just a few miles out of Ypres and the Yorkshire Trenches site at Ypres which is also free is worth a look.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

If you travel down to the Limoges area then stop at Oradour sur Glane. This was where the SS massacred the men and burnt the women and children to death in the local church.

The town features in the opening of the first programme of 'The World at War'.

The French have built a new Oradour but kept the old ruins, even the rusty cars.... Very moving.

http://www.oradour.info/


----------

